# how to interpret goat language 101



## SDK

this is how bucks say " I love you"


----------



## StaceyRosado

:slapfloor: 


funny :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

aww!!


----------



## sweetgoats

WOW then I guess my buck LOVES me. He is going crazy right now. Every time I go to feed he comes to me with his tongue out snorting and thinking he is all sexy. 

I found out this morning that one of my does is NOT pregnant. He was so telling her how much he loves her and she was saying the same thing because she was all over the fence and putting her butt at him.

I have to say I am so thankful that I saw her in heat. I did NOT want her bred and I was not sure if she was because the buck would get out every now and then.

Oh God is Great.


----------



## sealawyer

Right now T-Bolt and Prospector are argueing about who gets to date who and I think the hot wire is winning. Gwen and I are worried about them cracking each others skulls but we know that they are thick headed. Neither one is larger that the other by too much so they don't get too dominant with each other. Usually they just lay around or eat until the does come into the pens at night, then the jousting is on and the bragging that one is better than the other! :greengrin:


----------



## citylights

besides the "blubbering," don't forget their favorite song: "Waaaaaahhhhhh" :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz

Awwww  Gotta love bucks!


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL :ROFL: too funny~!


----------



## jdgray716

Cute, very cute...I love it! :ROFL:


----------

